# Kittens and poodles!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

The people I'm showing the Poodle for have sweet baby kittens and poodle puppies! I thought I'd share some awwwww pics with you. The kittens are 8 weeks, the puppies are 5 weeks. I just gave them their first haircuts! All 7 of them! 

First, 2 baby red point boys! 
View attachment 55314


And the cutest pic of a seal girl and the show dog, Callie all cuddled up together!
View attachment 55322
View attachment 55330


And here's one of the pale apricot baby poodles I just shaved
View attachment 55338


And here's the apricot with a fuzzy face
View attachment 55346


And the same puppy stacked after the shave
View attachment 55354


And 2 kittens cuddled together when they were 6 weeks in a doll stroller
View attachment 55362


They are back yard breeders, but did the heart testing on their Himalayan daddy cat and ragdoll mothers. Their snowshoe male has not had any tests. The poodles are not health tested for anything except hips and elbows. I don't really agree with it, but these untested dogs and the kittens are paying the show dog's way, and they are working towards better and better breeding stock. And they know what they're doing isn't the best. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw it's just not fair to post this many cute photos at once!! That poodle puppy is just too cute! And those little kittens...OMG.

Nice job on the haircuts by the way!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, how beautiful! That fluffy puppy! The kittens!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I can keep going... I have TONS more! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's the whole poodle litter of 7 at 4 weeks old
View attachment 55370


And a kitten with his head in a glass
View attachment 55378


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! I loveee seeing puppies and kittens together and I especially love poodles! This was too freaking cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Omg the kitten with its head in the glass got me xD too funny!
All these pics are so adorable!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

These photos are adorable! I love the poodle puppy too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My Mom had two poodles when I was growing up, Buttons was pure bred white Toy with papers.
Later we rescued a walking filthy,
Sickly tiny little poodle that we found scrounging in a park...she cleaned up well and we got her treated for various issues. We named her Krishna!
I did the hair cutting on them!


----------



## ScottishKitty (Feb 20, 2014)

Not really a fan of poodles so not got an "awwww" for them, but the kittens!! Now that is a different story! 

So gorgeous!!!! I want s white little girl to add to my family!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I used to not be a fan of poodles.... until I lived with a St. Poodle, 10 years ago. She converted me and I've been in love with the breed since. There's as much breed discrimination against poodles as there is against Pitties. And they don't deserve the stigma. These are Standard Poodles, so will be fairly big.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Adorable!! At least they are doing some testing! Better then what people do here :/ My neighbor bred a merle female Aussie to a merle male....I gave him some choice words. His female has issues anyway and shouldn't have been bred!! I personally don't like the show cut on poodles and that used to make me not.like them . But someone on a dog forum keeps them "fuzzy" and doesn't give the show cut and I fell in love with them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

^^ I totally agree. My parents have a Standard and my friends always tell me that they never liked poodles before they met her. She is such a sweetheart. She thinks whenever someone comes over that they are there to see her. Plus now that I have a shedding dog, I sorely miss her non-shedding hair. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

The show cut is 90% of the reason people hate poodles. It's just hair, and can be cut anyway you want. The show cut is doing a serious disservice to the breed, but we don't have a choice. They have to be shown like that. And though I used to hate it, too. I have learned to love the look. But mostly because you can see how they move and their muscley butt lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So many people don't realize that the Standard Poodle is actually a working/sporting breed! They make great retrievers and are very intelligent!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

From what I understand poodles are the most intelligent of the dogs. Something I heard somewhere.
I'm not much of a fan of dogs in general. I only like well mannered and QUIET dogs. lol (I don't really care what breed it is).
But I _loathe_ dogs that feel the need to jump all over you and shove their snout in your face and worse yet, lick you! That and/ or continuos barking OR yipping ... just does my head in :fust

<deep breath> well, now that I got THAT off my chest. Great pictures DD&C!! I mean, I don't know how many times I can say awww in one post!! LOL


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yikes! There are just soooo many cute photos here! I can't imagine a house full of these furries! Ah, that kitty in the glass really cracked me up too! How can one remain with a straight face after seeing that? Love to have a comedian kitty! LOL. :crazy


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

my cousin had a toy poodle....muffin....we called her muff muff....she was the cutest little thing. 

lovely piccys...thank you!!!


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> The show cut is 90% of the reason people hate poodles. It's just hair, and can be cut anyway you want. The show cut is doing a serious disservice to the breed, but we don't have a choice. They have to be shown like that. And though I used to hate it, too. I have learned to love the look. But mostly because you can see how they move and their muscley butt lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Yeah they think poodles are just poofs and girly. My parents' standard has I think the puppy cut or some cut like that.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

That's what is called a kennel clip by poodle people, but average groomers often call it a puppy clip. This is a proper Puppy Clip on a 7 month old 
View attachment 55506


And this is the same dog in Continental Clip at 1 year. They must be in this clip to show after their first birthday
View attachment 55514


Personally, the grown-out or longer kennel clip is my favorite 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

This is my favorite cut on a poodle  this is Missy, from the first litter I raised and one I used to groom. This pic is about 7 years old  

View attachment 55522


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh and here... because I can, this was her as a one week old baby with her momma
View attachment 55530


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C, that's how I used to trim the two poodles my Mom had!
It's a nice clean cut and they still get to look like a dog!
Instead of something Edward Scissor Hands created!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
Could they be any cuter????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need a huge barn with acreage. I could easily adopt them all!!!!!!!
SO CUTE.


----------

